# Multimeter Recommendations



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow. A simple of "What is the best choice by all that have Digital Volt meters", not that long Thesis.

I have a Sperry, some use Flukes. It is really up to how much you are willing to spend on the device, and how much you will be using.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-digi...p-03482146000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

or

http://www.lowes.com/pd_205783-7206...CAWELAID=1084417172&kpid=1058561&"cagpspn=pla"


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The Greenlee set is a great starter set for a homeowner. Many people never need anything more. If they do, the DVM is a good backup or spare to whatever they get in the future.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

vsheetz said:


> http://www.sears.com/craftsman-digi...p-03482146000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_205783-7206...CAWELAID=1084417172&kpid=1058561&"cagpspn=pla"


Although not a fan of Craftsman I have that meter and have had it for years and have found it to be as good as some of the more costly models.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Oso954 said:


> The Greenlee set is a great starter set for a homeowner. Many people never need anything more. If they do, the DVM is a good backup or spare to whatever they get in the future.


Agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

ToolSeeker said:


> Although not a fan of Craftsman I have that meter and have had it for years and have found it to be as good as some of the more costly models.


Agree, I have two (maybe three) and they work very well. Bought when on 1/2 price sale or as gifts. The rubber bumper all around makes a good grip and drop protection.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I get a free one whenever i go to harborfreight with a coupon. It works fine. I used it on my car and it works fine.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You might want to get one that includes a type K thermocouple input. These accept temp probes/clamp-ons of various types that can be used for many purposes, including HVAC diagnoses. There are plenty of these out there... I have an Extech 430 that seems to work well.


----------



## RichardZ (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate all the guidance, comments, and most importantly, specific recommendations and their links!

Richard


----------



## Kissfan4 (Oct 9, 2012)

i know i am late responding to this but if you are looking for a fairly cheep one with some pretty cool options chaeck out this one from harbor freight http://www.harborfreight.com/5-in-1-digital-multimeter-98674.html not to bad if you google harbor freight coupons and get yourself a 25% off coupon.


----------



## halfamp (Nov 25, 2012)

you probably wouldn't be able to go wrong with a fluke 322 based on your essay above :laughing:










clamp on to read current. will read AC voltage up to anything you'd have in your house. continuity tester to help identify shorted wires. everything you described, this one will suit you well


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I love my Fluke T5. Have had it for years. But it's not in the $10-$30 bracket either. For one in that range , I'd hit Radio Shack.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a Fluke 87v, Craftsman and a Greenlee. I like the Craftsman a bit better in the $50 range but the Greenlee has temperature, which is handy for checking refrigerator operation or stove accuracy.

One important point to consider though is how well they are built. The cheapo meters are tempting but it won't be much fun if it blows up in your hand. This guy does some very thorough reviews. http://www.eevblog.com/


----------



## Mcostas (7 mo ago)

Following for interests. 

I managed to replace my garage ones over my workbench but it only involved yanking down the fixtures bolted above the workbench and putting up new ones, and adding a switch. 

I want to do the ancient ones in my kitchen but the fixture housing goes up into the drywall. 

When I used to work at the hospital they replaced the innards with led panels that fit exactly in the fixture. It didn't take them long to swap it all out. I wish I would have paid more attention to what they were doing and found out what product they used. 

Maybe this thread will be of some help.


----------



## Mcostas (7 mo ago)

Sorry, I didn't know I was reviving a new thread, I thought I was responding to a new thread about led/fluorescent lights.


----------

